

Under Armour Acquires MyFitnessPal and Endomondo to Build Digital Health Ecosystem - ibomber
http://mercatorlabs.com/2015/02/04/armour-acquires-myfitnesspal-endomondo-create-leading-digital-health-ecosystem/

======
skorecky
Really love MyFitnessPal, hopefully they won't just kill the app.

~~~
justinbomb
Not sure they will- FB runs Instagram as its own entity. I see MyFitnessPal as
a data feed into large UA strategy

